# Buying bows from the US



## Juniork (Oct 29, 2020)

I want to buy a bow off the classified ads but ive been told that they can be confiscated at the border. I’ve had two sellers tell me they won’t sell to Canadians because they lost bows in the past. Has anyone experienced this before? Am I throwing my money away but shipping one over the border?


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

I sold a label maker to a Canadian citizen. Had to pay shipping and import duty on it. I shipped by a common carrier like Fed Ex. If you buy as before, make sure they ship with a return receipt to the buyer and make sure the seller insures the package. There should be tracking information.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have bought a compound bow from a seller in th USA before with no problem, and have also bought/sold several sets of recurve limbs with no problem. Years ago in a previous hobby I bought and sold at least a dozen paintball markers across the border as well. I've never had anything confiscated or heard of it happening to anyone.

Import taxes and brokerage fees can ding you hard however. These tend to be a lot worse if you use the private couriers like FedEx, DHL, UPS, etc. Use USPS/Canada Post if you're looking to pay as little extra in taxes and additional fees.

And yes, always get the extra insurance if the item being sent exceeds the included coverage. Tracking and signature on delivery are also good ideas for high value items.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniork (Oct 29, 2020)

I appreciate the feedback. I’m going to go for it. I’ll definitely get the insurance. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

The seller/shipper is the one who buys the insurance and extra fees.


----------



## Juniork (Oct 29, 2020)

The seller refuses to ship to me. So I’m going to ship to my cousin in the US and have them ship it to me. I’ll pay the insurance myself.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No issues at the border with importing bows. Perfectly legal and commonplace.

But if you’re having a relative ship it for you, have them ship USPS. No duties on archery equipment, but Canada Post may charge a small fee and collect GST on the declared value on delivery, so be aware of that. Make sure the declaration form is properly filled out.

DON’T have them send it by Fedex or UPS. Couriers will charge a huge “brokerage fee”. Check out some of the “Recommended reading” on this subject, below.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

I have bought several, never had any problems. Don't ever remember getting hit with duty either.


----------



## Juniork (Oct 29, 2020)

If I don’t get charged duty. That’s a huge bonus. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IBBerg (Dec 14, 2020)

Juniork said:


> If I don’t get charged duty. That’s a huge bonus. Fingers crossed.


Hey Juniork, just curious as to how you made out with the purchase and shipping from US to Can? Looking to do the same. Have purchased from the classifieds 10 years ago and just had it shipped to a border storage and picked up from there, but with all the Covid border restrictions that’s not an option right now. Thanks!


----------



## stubblejumper1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Shouldn't be an issue shipping a bow accross the border.


----------



## talyhalm (Feb 7, 2021)

The seller refuses to ship to me. So I’m going to ship to my cousin in the US and have them ship it to me. I’ll pay the insurance myself.


Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## Rattling Junkie (Feb 26, 2021)

I've bought and sold multiple bows on this site from the US, they are not confiscated at the border.


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

With only 10 post and a new member I think it has more to do with that than the border.


talyhalm said:


> The seller refuses to ship to me. So I’m going to ship to my cousin in the US and have them ship it to me. I’ll pay the insurance myself.
> 
> 
> Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## Rattling Junkie (Feb 26, 2021)

nsmitchell said:


> With only 10 post and a new member I think it has more to do with that than the border.


I've been a member here since 2010 under the handle *mbbowman," so yes it is that simple.


----------



## mbbowman (Mar 21, 2010)

nsmitchell said:


> With only 10 post and a new member I think it has more to do with that than the border.


I've bought multiple bows off this site and shipped to the US. My new handle is Rattling Junkie. Just us PayPal and you're insured. It's not that hard. 

Mitchell have you ever bought and sold in this site. You do have 48 posts.


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

If it helps, my experience with bow bought off AT that arrived today (All dollar values approximate); Worked out deal on the bow and shipping with seller thru USPS. The estimates provided were for two rates 1) approx $69 for international priority and 2) a bit over $100 for express international, both in US$. Asked seller to show item on customs form as “Used Sporting goods - bow” (my bow is used, if it was new I would have just asked it to be sporting goods - bow) That was based on info I read on AT. Bow was at border for about a day maybe 2, and then I received notice from Canada Post it was on its way. The notice also said there were fees added at border I could pay instead of paying at the door or having the package held at a post office. No detail on what the fees were was available from post office, just an amount. Bow arrived a few days after that. The invoice for fees showed no duty was charged, just HST and a $10 dollar handling fee. So when buying from US figure your total costs as exchange rate on the bow price and US shipping and PayPal 3% fee too if that’s part of the deal, then HST on Canadian value of the bow only, plus the small processing fee. Box looked like it had a hard ride which could have been on either side of the border, so ask sellers to use lots of padding and wrapping of the whole bow especially the cams and limbs.


----------



## Rattling Junkie (Feb 26, 2021)

I've never experienced any of that, but it is buyer beware I guess. The bows I've bought and sold off AT have been easy, and yes shipping is extra internationally but that can all be negotiated with the seller, which I've done.


----------

